# SM-90 4/Better Roots?



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all!

Been forever since I have logged in here, hope everyone is doing well. Due to my own carelessness, several of my clone ladies have developed root rot and are now deceased. In the process of trying to find a solution, I discovered a product that up until today did not even know existed. SM-90 was originally designed for hydro applications, but also can be used as a soil drench and foliar spray. Problem here is, their own website does not tell me what the proper ratio is in soil and I am concerned about using too much.

http://www.nutrilifeproducts.com/products/supplements/inorganic/sm90/instructions/

I might have to call them tomorrow, but I need to water today. So, if anyone has or is using the product that could point me in the right direction...would be much appreciated.

Peace!

*For Treatment of Root Disease:* SM-90 is a root disease inhibitor which controls common anaerobic fungal and bacterial pathogens. Effective treatment for root disease from ascomycetes pathogens including fusarium, pythium, rhizoctonia, phytopthera, sclerotinia, etc. See reverse page for a listing. When added in small quantities directly to plant nutrient solutions, root disease infestations are inhibited and new root growth emerges. Treated plants develop greater root area and root runs and exhibit a generally healthier root development.

*For treatment of tissue fungus (stem and leaf):* When applied directly to foliage or stem SM-90 is an effective agent to treat for many molds, mildew and leaf spot, etc. Effective treatment for botrytis, blight, fusarium, leaf mold, rhizoctonia stem rot, sclerotinia stem rot and others. SM-90 is prepared from natural plant oils and is completely non toxic to humans, animals or of course plants. It is totally biodegradable and environmentally friendly.

*For treatment of insect infestation:* When applied directly to foliage or grow mediums SM-90 is an effective agent to discourage and eliminate many common pests including aphids, thrips, spider mite, and whitefly, etc. It is believed to act as a systemic to inhibit insect colonization and to deter reinfestation.

*Additional Benefits: *Controlled lab and greenhouse tests revealed an unexpected benefit that was observed with the treated subjects. Results indicate that SM-90 dramatically increases the transpiration rate which improves the plants water and nutrient uptake capability. The plants treated consistently used 30% more water and nutrients than the control plants. This would result in an increased metabolism and accelerated growth rate.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

They don't put any information out, because of labeling guidelines in some of the western states. It is a great and under the radar product. I treat all my clones and pre-flower plants with it as a preventative. 

I was toying with the idea of watering in, but was worried about how it would affect pH since it is almost 9.0 out of the bottle. I haven't had to use pH down in a while, and don't want to start again.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 17, 2014)

941mick said:


> They don't put any information out, because of labeling guidelines in some of the western states. It is a great and under the radar product. I treat all my clones and pre-flower plants with it as a preventative.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of watering in, but was worried about how it would affect pH since it is almost 9.0 out of the bottle. I haven't had to use pH down in a while, and don't want to start again.


I have a good meter here, so will monitor and adjust down if it becomes necessary. Is your medium water or other?. I use sunshine #4.


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I have a good meter here, so will monitor and adjust down if it becomes necessary. Is your medium water or other?. I use sunshine #4.


50/50 mix of Pro-Mix and perlite.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2014)

Sm-90 never did
Shit for me, except make my room smell really,really good love that smell!
I would feed normally, but with an added hygrozyme/h2o2(yes they are compatible) combo if it were me. Hell, I would try a benny/compost tea, anything OTHER than SM-90. Just my opinion(from experience)


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Sm-90 never did
> Shit for me, except make my room smell really,really good love that smell!
> I would feed normally, but with an added hygrozyme/h2o2(yes they are compatible) combo if it were me. Hell, I would try a benny/compost tea, anything OTHER than SM-90. Just my opinion(from experience)


I have used it for a long time with great experience and anyone I have ever recommended it to had great results when it comes to i'ts effects on PM. I think your experience is an anomaly....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2014)

941mick said:


> I have used it for a long time with great experience and anyone I have ever recommended it to had great results when it comes to i'ts effects on PM. I think your experience is an anomaly....


As far as treating/preventing root rot, it has never done shit. When it first came out, everyone was saying to use it for root rot,mites, and to use it for PM. Straight miracle product!
It's more like a bandaid for PM. But for mites..... hell no! Root rot......nope! MAYBE, just maybe, as a preventative for root rot.
But for PM I would rather:
Spray my mommas with eagle20. Spray flowering plants with actinovate
But anyways, the OP is asking about using SM-90 for root rot. IMO, i wouldn't count on it


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> As far as treating/preventing root rot, it has never done shit. When it first came out, everyone was saying to use it for mites, and to use it for PM. Straight miracle product!
> Not sure about the PM, but mites..... hell no! Root rot......nope! MAYBE, just maybe, as a preventative for root rot.
> But for PM I would rather:
> Spray my mommas with eagle20. Spray flowering plants with actinovate


It is primarily for PM....Yeah, other people on forums have tried to popularize it's other uses, but it will fuck PM up, and as long as you catch it early, I highly doubt you will see it again after 1 treatment. Actinovate is garbage compared to SM90 when it comes to PM, and fuck eagle 20...

"Regen a Root" from CX hydroponics is one of the best Root Rot products you can find. I believe it is cheaper than Hygrozyme too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2014)

941mick said:


> It is primarily for PM....Yeah, other people on forums have tried to popularize it's other uses, but it will fuck PM up, and as long as you catch it early, I highly doubt you will see it again after 1 treatment. Actinovate is garbage compared to SM90 when it comes to PM, and fuck eagle 20...
> 
> "Regen a Root" from CX hydroponics is one of the best Root Rot products you can find. I believe it is cheaper than Hygrozyme too.


Well, i would choose actinovate over the sm-90 anyday, later in flowering
Ok,ok, I'll try it on the PM next time I get the PM OK! Lol! I still have some left over SM-90 somewhere around


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Well, i would choose actinovate over the sm-90 anyday, later in flowering
> Ok,ok, I'll try it on the PM next time I get the PM OK! Lol! I still have some left over SM-90 somewhere around


The only thing I hate about SM90 is the application rate. It gets pricey if you have a lot of plants. Since doing my 2 treatments a cycle I haven't had a spot of it....

Late in flower though, no I wouldn't spray that oily shit on my flowers


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2014)

941mick said:


> The only thing I hate about SM90 is the application rate. It gets pricey if you have a lot of plants. Since doing my 2 treatments a cycle I haven't had a spot of it....
> 
> Late in flower though, no I wouldn't spray that oily shit on my flowers


So basically, what your saying is, that SM90 is good for SOMETHING. Well I'll be........


----------



## 941mick (Aug 17, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> So basically, what your saying is, that SM90 is good for SOMETHING. Well I'll be........


I'm saying it is excellent at something, and that I have not used it for any of the other ways people use it. I think there is some logic behind using it as away to increase water absorption though, but like I said the high pH scares me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2014)

941mick said:


> I'm saying it is excellent at something, and that I have not used it for any of the other ways people use it. I think there is some logic behind using it as away to increase water absorption though, but like I said the high pH scares me.


Ok, and it smells good, IMO


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, and it smells good, IMO


Like lemonade actually.


----------



## Michiganja Meduana (Aug 26, 2014)

For PM, I just put a quart of peroxide in a gallon of water, and spray the plant thoroughly. If it's late in flower, I'll spray it once for two mornings.


----------

